# Apache-Server



## Interritor (19. August 2001)

Seit paar Tagen beschäftige ich mich jetzt auch (entlich mal) mit Linux. Eigentlich komm ich ganz gut damit zurecht und da dacht ich mir installier doch mal ne ApacheServer.
Nur jetzt die Frage kennt jemand im Netz einen gute Deutsche Duko zum Apache. 
Nähmlich ich blicke durch die ganzen Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten nicht ganz durch %)


----------



## Tob (26. August 2001)

Ich glaub ne Deutsche Dokumentation zu finden wird echt schwirig alles was ich dir anbieten kann ist der Link hier:

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/


Tob


----------



## Interritor (26. August 2001)

Danke!


----------

